# this-Methode



## Süße (12. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen, da ich ein ziemlicher Neuling bin, was Java angeht, könnte mir bitte einer erklären, was genau die this-Methode macht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Deros (12. Sep 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 6 Eigene Klassen schreiben


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (12. Sep 2010)

Hi 

this ist eine Referenz eines Objektes auf sich selber.

Beispiel:

```
class Adresse
{ 
  String name; 
 
  void setName( String name ) 
  { 
    this.name = name; 
  } 
}
```

In der Klasse Adresse gibt es eine Objektvariable "Name", gleichzeitig wird in der Methode "setName" die Variable "Name" 
als lokale Variable genutzt.

Um nun eine genaue Zuordnung machen zu können, wird mit:

this.name auf die Klassenvariable gezeigt und der Wert der lokalen Variabel "Name" zugeordnet.


----------



## Süße (12. Sep 2010)

Danke


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2010)

Oder falls du 
	
	
	
	





```
this(1, 2);
```
 meinst, damit kannst du nen anderen Konstruktor in deiner Klasse aufrufen.


```
public class Test {
   private int a;
   private int b;

   public Test(int a, int b) {
      this.a = a;
      this.b = b;
   }

   public Test() {
      this(1, 2);
   }

    ...
}
```


----------

